# Demo klick gui erstellen und fenster verlinken



## tuttti (4. Nov 2010)

Hallo,

ich möchte für ein java-programm , dass noch entwickelt wird, eine gui demo (gui-prototyp) erstellen.

die gui fenster kann ich ja ganz einfach im netbeans erstellen per drag&drop. die fenster sollen keine funktionalität haben, sondern sollen nur die oberfläche representieren, wie sie aussehen könnte.

nun würde ich aber gerne, einzelne buttons mit anderen gui fenstern "verlinken".

z.b. beim anmeldefenster den "ok" button mit dem hauptfenster des programms verlinken (wie bei html).

geht das ?

wie macht man das?

Griassle
tuttti ist gerade online Beitrag melden   	Beitrag bearbeiten/löschen


----------



## Wildcard (4. Nov 2010)

Besser du nimmst ein Mockup Tool dafür. Mir gefällt zB das kostenlose Pencil.
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/8487/


----------



## tuttti (5. Nov 2010)

Servus,

hab ich mir angeschaut, aber das teil hat zu wenig elemente für eine gui .... 
 und direkt miteinander verlinken geht glaub auch net 


habs hinbekommen nach einigem probieren mit netbeans 

geht eigentlich ganz einfach


----------



## Wildcard (5. Nov 2010)

> hab ich mir angeschaut, aber das teil hat zu wenig elemente für eine gui ....


Nein, es ist ein Baukastensystem. Du kannst einfach neue fertige Widget Paletten importieren oder eigene erstellen.



> und direkt miteinander verlinken geht glaub auch net


Doch, sogar sehr einfach. In einem Projekt legst du Pages an. Per Rechtsklick kannst du ein Widget mit einer anderen Page verlinken.
Das ganze exportierst du dann zB in HTML und schon hast du dein Mockup durch das man sich durchklicken kann und über das man diskutieren kann.


----------



## tuttti (6. Nov 2010)

Servus,


naja wäre auch ne möglichkeit gewesen, ist aber nicht das was ich suche.

ich habs jetzt mit netbeans hinbekommen und da habe ich ein fenster wie wenns schon das fertige programm wäre und durchklicken funktioniert wunderbar.


----------



## Wildcard (6. Nov 2010)

Es ist IMO ungeschickt wenn Mockups zu realistisch aussehen. Einem Mockup sollte man ansehen das es ein Mockup ist. Ich verwende daher die Sketchy Widgets von Pencil. Balsamiq ist auch toll, aber nicht kostenlos


----------

